# أنظمة الدفع أحادي الوقود الجديدة,,



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....
زملائي مهندسوا الطيران ,, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته............
أود أن أطرح مشروع التخرج الخاص بي لهذا العام 2006-2007 للمناقشة والذي ينفذ لأول مرة في كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة كمشروع تخرج , وأول مرة ينفذ عمليا ويصنع ,, المشروع نوقش مرة كرساله ماجيستير وكانت مهتمه بالتطوير الرياضي البحت للمشروع بدون تطوير المركبات أو الوقود وهذا ماسيتم ذكرة إن شاء الله بالتفصيل فيما بعد....................................................

أولا كمقدمة أود أن أشير إلي التوضيح الرائع للزميل المهندس Aboayoy من خلال موضوعة , ماذا تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ , ولأي مقدمات عن هندسة الصواريخ بصفة عامة ومفصلة أيضا عليكم متابعتها علي الموضوع الخاص بها.......

ولكنني هنا أود أن أطرح فكرة أنظمة الدفع أحادي الوقود فقط لما لها من أهمية خاصة في تكنولوجيا الفضاء والأقمار الصناعية ونحن جميعا نعلم مدي أهمية هذا المجال بالنسبة لبلدنا العزيزة مصر وكل الأقطار العربية الشقيقة........

بإلقاء نظرة سريعة علي علم الصوايخ نجد أن الفكرة الرئيسية لتوليد قوة دفع الصاروخ تتمثل في توليد قوة دفع هائلة في اتجاه معين ليندفع الصاروخ طبقا لقوانين نيوتن للحركة في الإتجاه الآخر متجها إلي وجهته المرجوة...
قوة الدفع بتنتج من تمرير غازات أو نواتج احتراق ذات درجة حرارة عالية جدا وضغوط عالية جدا , بتمريرها من مسارات معينها نضمن بها زيادة سرعة خروجها لنحصل علي قوة الدفع المطلوبة, وطبعا اننا عارفين كلنا ان النظام اللي بيستخدم هو نظام خنق مثلا في النوزل وأعذروني لإستخدام كلمة انجليزية بحروف عربية وأرجو منكم التصحيح........

دي كانت ببساطة كانت فكرة الحصول علي دفع الصاروخ وأرجو المعذرة إن كانت مكررة,, 
المهم بقي من الملاحظ في الكلام السابق ان المصمم عاوز يحصل علي غازات تحت ضغط ودرجة حرارة مرتفعين جدا علشان يقدر يوجههم في الإتجاه اللي يحصل بيه علي دفع , وده اللي بيتم في غرف الإحتراق عن طريق عدة طرق ودي اللي بتميز أنواع الصواريخ من صلد والمقصود بقي أن الوقود بيكون علي صورة صلبه, او سائل أو مختلط Hybrid 

العلماء لما بدأو ينظروا لعلم الكيمياء وجدوا أن هناك بعض السوائل الكيميائية من الممكن أن تتحفز باستخدام بعض المعادن وتتحلل إلي عناصرها الأوليه أو إلي عناصر أخري أبسط وينتج عن تحللها هذا كمية من الحرارة لا بأس بها تكفي لتوليد قوة دفع إن وضعت في ظروف معينة وتحت ضغط معين..............بمعني إن أنا ممكن أقدر أحصل علي قوة الدفع تحت درجة الحرارة والضغط المطلوبين وده طبعا باستخدام ماده كيميائية واحده وده ليه فوائد كتيرة جدا خاصة في التطبيقات المستخدمة فيها ... وللحديث بقية مادام في العمر بقية . وشكرا


----------



## maged_k_gouda (20 سبتمبر 2007)

:81: ارجو من المهندس محمد التوضيح اكثر من ذلك خاصة انى مهندس مدنى واهوى المعرفه العامه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م المصري (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مازلت متابعا ,,,, استمر


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة,, 
أنا اسف ياجماعة علي التأخير بس كنت مشتت شوية ومحتار هل أعمل موضوع لوحده خاص بالمشروع ولا أكمل في الموضوع المثبت بتاع الصواريخ اللي عاملة المهندس أبوأيوي,,, 
المشكلة أن الموضوع بالمشاركات كبيرة جدا ولو واحد عاوز يقراه كله بالكم الضخم من المعلومات اللي فيه ممكن يتعب ومايقدرش يوصلل للجزء ده,, وطبعا الموضوع الجديد ده ممكن مايلاقيش الإقبال أو الإهتمام لأنه غير مثبت,,,,,

لذلك وحتي تعم الفائده,, أنا بأطلب من الزميل المهندس أبوأيوي انه يتابع معايا هنا الموضوع وياخد المشاركات أول بأول ويضيفها عنده في الموضوع بتاعة حتي تعم الفائده والمصلحة العامة, فمن يرغب في الذهاب الي الموضوع مباشرة يأتي إلي هنا ومن يرد موضوع وافي عن الصواريخ بكافة أنواعها فعليه بالموضوع الأعم والأشمل


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

علشان أبدأ أتكلم في محركات الدفع الصاروخي أحادية الدفع لابد أن أذكر أولا الظروف التي دعت العلماء للبحث في هذا المجال ومميزاتة وعيوبة.....
أول من بدأ بالبحث هم علماء الفضاء التابعون لوكالة ناسا بعيد إطلاق الأقمار الصناعية ومركبات الفضاء,,, 
فالقمر الصناعي أو حتي مركبة الفضاء بيتم إطلاقها بصواريخ إطلاق عملاقة تقدر تهرب بيها من الجاذبية وبتستهلك كمية وقود ضخمة لا تسع لها خزانات الوقود إلا بما يسمح بإطلاقها وهروبها من الجاذبية فقط,,, ثم يتم النخلص من هذة المحركات الصاروخية علي عدة مراحل ليس هناك مجال لشرحها هنا لخروجها عن الموضوع....
كانت هناك حاجه ماسة لوجود نظام دفع صارخي في الفضاء , أولا يميزه أنه لايستهلك كميات كبيرة من الوقود ويكون متعدد الإستخدام,......
هذا النظام الدفعي المطلوب لابد أن يلبي عدة مهام:
1-إعادة توجية وضبط الأقمار الصناعية ,, بمعني أن أي قمر صناعي مهما تعددت مهامة لأبد له من مدار معين علي ارتفاع مين يدور علية وايضا زوايا معينة,,, هذا المدار وهذة الزوايا ممكن أن تتغير لأي سبب من الأسباب, كوجود رياح شمسية أو تأثيرات جازبية خارجية مفاجئة ليست في الحسابات أو أن يكون القمر نفسة متعدد الأماكن كقمر التجسس والتصوير والبحث الجيولوجي,,, 
2-توفير قوة الدفع اللازمة أيضا لمركبات الفضاء تكفي لتغيير اتجاه المركبة مثلا حتي يتم التحامها بمحطة الفضاء الدوليه...

طبعا الناس هتقول واحنا مالنا بالكلام ده,, إحنا ماعندناش مكوك فضاء أو محطة فضاء,, بس ماتنسوش أننا بنسعي بخطوات كبيرة في مجال الأقمار الصناعية وفي خطة طموحة من مصر لإطلاق سلسلة أقمار صناعية مصرية 100%
أول قمرين أطلقناهم كانوا انتاج فرنسي مع وجود أساتذة من مصر يتعلمون منهم,, وهما القمران نايل سات 1.2
إن شاء الله خلال شهر سيطلق من قاعدة روسية قمر مصري جديد للتصوير والأبحاث تم الإنتهاء منه فعلا وبمشاركة روسية ولكن مع ازدياد المشاركة المصرية وهذه تعتبر بادرة أمل...
الملفت للنظر أنه من المقرر أن يتم اطلاق 6 أقمار صناعية لصالح المملكة السعودية علي نفس صاروخ الإطلاق مع القمر المصري,, لاحظوا أنهم 6 أقمار دفعة واحده لصالح السعودية,, أرجو أن تكون الرسالة وصلت........


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

المهم,,, ببحث امكانيات الدفع الصاروخي الموجودة كان هناك نوعان :
الأول هو مايسمي بالصواريخ الصلدة Solid grain rockets , الصواريخ الصلدة تستعمل لمرة واحدة فقط,, بمجرد اشعالها بتتمدد عملية الإحتراق في ال grain حتي تنتهي وبالتالي يتلاشي الشرط الأول الذي وضعة العلماء وهو ما جعلهم أن يلغوا فكرة استخدام صواريخ صلدة...
ببحث النوع الثاني وهو الوقود السائل والذي كان وقتها ثنائي الدفع,, وجد أن تصميم نظام دفعي بهذا النموذج سيتطلب نظاما معقدا للغاية وهو مايتنافي مع المهمة التي يحتاجها القمر الصناعي, بمعني أن نظام الدفع الصاروخي ثنائي الوقود يستلزم تصميم نظامي حقن ونقل وتخزين وتحكم لكل من الوقود والمؤكسد وهو مايزيد من حجم وتكلفة النظام المصمم كما أنه سيستلزم نظام تبريد وغيرها من المتعلقات ....

ولكن كما قلت انفا أنه ببحث الخصائص الكيميائية لبعض المواد السائلة وجدا أن تعرضها للتحلل قد يعطي الحرارة والضغط المطلوبين للحصول علي الدفع اللازم لتوجية القمر الصناعي أو مركبة الفضاء.,,,

مثال توضيحي بسيط:: الدفع المطلوب لتوجية قمر صناعي يتوقف بالطبع علي حجم القمر وقدراتة والمدار الذي يدور علية ومدي قربة أو بعده عن الأرض , كل هذة الحسابات أوضحت أننا في حاجه إلي قوة دفع تبدأ ب 5 نيوتن مثلا ولن تتجاوز البضعة الآلآف من النيوتن في حالة الأقمار العملاقة ومركبات الفضاء خاصة أن كل عمليات الدفع المطلوبة ستكون في الفضاء حيث تنعدم الجاذبية والممانعة علي عكس الصواريخ المستخدمة في الأرض أو صواريخ الهروب من الجاذبية والتي تتخطي قوة دفعها مئات الآلآف بل ملايين النيوتن


----------



## م المصري (21 سبتمبر 2007)

م.ط/محمد إبراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة,,
> أنا اسف ياجماعة علي التأخير بس كنت مشتت شوية ومحتار هل أعمل موضوع لوحده خاص بالمشروع ولا أكمل في الموضوع المثبت بتاع الصواريخ اللي عاملة المهندس أبوأيوي,,,
> المشكلة أن الموضوع بالمشاركات كبيرة جدا ولو واحد عاوز يقراه كله بالكم الضخم من المعلومات اللي فيه ممكن يتعب ومايقدرش يوصلل للجزء ده,, وطبعا الموضوع الجديد ده ممكن مايلاقيش الإقبال أو الإهتمام لأنه غير مثبت,,,,,
> 
> لذلك وحتي تعم الفائده,, أنا بأطلب من الزميل المهندس أبوأيوي انه يتابع معايا هنا الموضوع وياخد المشاركات أول بأول ويضيفها عنده في الموضوع بتاعة حتي تعم الفائده والمصلحة العامة, فمن يرغب في الذهاب الي الموضوع مباشرة يأتي إلي هنا ومن يرد موضوع وافي عن الصواريخ بكافة أنواعها فعليه بالموضوع الأعم والأشمل


 
علي الرحب و السعة ,,,, مهندس محمد 

لقد تم وضع رابط موضوعك في موضوع هندسة الصواريخ كما سيتم نقل مشاركاتك اليه 

تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و بارك الله فيك و بك


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....
طبعا عرفنا دلوقتي أن قوة الدفع المطلوبة ليست كبيرة ولا تقارن نهائيا بقوة الدفع المطلوبة في الصواريخ بعيدة المدي وعابرة القارات,,, طيب هانبدأ بأول وأبسط تطبيق لنظام الدفع الجديد وهو 
Monopropellant Thrusters
ودي هيا أنظمة الدفع المستخدمة في الأقمار الصناعية........
أود أن أنوه لحاجه بسيطة وهو أن مشروع متكامل زي ده كان محتاج عدة تخصصات تشتغل فيه::::::
1-مهندسين دفع وهيكون منوط ليهم تصميم نظام الدفع بقوة الدفع المطلوبة فقط
2-مهندسين تحكم والمفروض أنهم يحددوا المواضع اللي هيتركب فيها أجهزة التوجية ويوجدوا حلقة وصل بين مركز التحكم الأرضي في القمر وأجهزة التوجية في المدار الفضائي.
3-مهندسين تصميم هياكل أقمار صناعية ليحددوا وزن القمر وكتلتة وعزوم القصور الخاصة بيه والتي علي أساسها تتحد قوة الدفع المطلوب تصميمها. 

طبعا إحنا في المشروع كنا 3 أفراد متخصصين في الدفع فقط وحاولنا نضم مجموعة تشتغل في التوجية والتحكم لكن للأسف أعداد الطلبة ماكفتش ولكن ده إن شاء الله اللي ممكن يتعمل السنة دي في الكلية......

المهم,, ننتقل لتركيب الموجه وأجزائة وطريقة تصميمة أولا والعقبات التي واجهناها ثم عملية التصنيع والأهوال التي واجهناها.......
أي صاروخ دافع بيتكون من:::
1-Nozzle part which accelerates exhaust gases and get thrust>>>>
2-combustion chamber where high tepmerature and pressure are elevated
3-Injection system
4-Piping system
5-Storing and pressurizing system>
أولا بالنسبة لتصميم النوزل , هو التصميم التقليدي لأي طلبة طيران من فرض بعض الفروض التبسيطية وكأي تصميم,, طبعا أهم شئ يلزمنا في تصميم النوزيل هو كمية الدفع اللي محتاج أحصل عليها واللي علي أساسها بأصمم وأحصل علي أبعاد النوزل اللي تولد ليا قوة الدفع المطلوبة...

بتطوير برنامج ماتلاب نقدر نغير فيه كمية الدفع المطلوبة كمتغير إدخال , نحصل بيه علي أبعاد النوزل المكافئة وده موضوع بسيط جدا, وكان معدل الدفع اللي جربناه واخترنا علي أساسة نقطة التصنيع كان بيتراوح من 5 إلي 50 نيوتن.......

ثانيا وهو الجزء الأهم في التصميم:: تصميم غرفة الإحتراق, وهي هنا من الخطأ اطلاق غرفة إحتراق عليها وإنما يطلق عليها غرفة تحلل

Catalytic Bed Design
هيه مجرد غرفة مجوفة وخالية مصممة بطريقة تتحمل الضغط والحرارة المرتفعة جدا ,, تحوي علي حلقات من معدن معين, بمجرد مرور السائل الكيميائي عليها تقوم بعمل العامل الحفاز وتحللة,,,

والسؤال الهام هو ما هو هذا السائل الكيميائي وما هيا المعادن التي تعمل له كعامل حفاز؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بالرجوع للجداول الكيميائية وطبعا خبرات الناس السابقين في الخارج في هذا المجال من خلال الأبحاث المنشورة وجدنا عدة مواد تصلح حيث تتحلل بمجرد تعرضها لبعض المعادن وينتج عن تحللها هذا انبعاث حرارة عالية جدا وكان علينا إختيار أحد هذة المواد طبقا لعدة عوامل أهمها::::
1-كمية الحرارة المتولده من تحلل المركب الكيميائي, ودرجة الحرارة الناتجة عن التفاعل
2-مدي توافرة في السوق المصرية وهيا دي العقبة الرئيسية والأهم واللي هنتكلم فيها بالتفصيل
3-اشتراطات هذا المركب الصحية في التعامل معه
4-طبعا استقرارة النسبي ومدي قابليتة للتخزين لفترات طويلة دون تلف وده مهم جدا أيضا....

نسيت أقول ليكم حاجه مهمة جدا,,, أن القمر الصناعي في الفضاء يتحرك كثيرا جدا جدا خاصة أقمار التصوير والتجسس وأيضا أقمار الإتصالات وبالتالي تحتاج إلي تشغيل أنظمة الضبط والتوجية بصفة شبة مستمرة , وعلي هذا الأساس بيتوقف العمر الإفتراضي للقمر الصناعي بالعمر الإفترضي للموجهات المركبة به والتي تتوقف علي كمية الوقود المخزنة لها وطبعا وزن هذا الوقود ومعدل استهلاكه,, ولذا كان تصميم نظام التخزين وتصميم نظام الحقن لتقليل معدل الإستهلاك من أكثر العوامل أهمية حيث يتحدد علي أساسها العمر الأفتراضي للقمر الصناعي ككل....

وإليكم قائمة بأهم المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة والتي سوف نفاضل بينها علي الأسس التي ذكرتها::::

​​http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/conghand/propelnt.htm​​I have nearly about four types which are currently used , they are​​Low-energy monopropellants________________________ 160 to 190.(specific Impulse)


Hydrazine
Ethylene oxide
Hydrogen peroxide
High-energy monopropellants:


Nitromethane_______________________________ 190 to 230(specific Impulse)
​​2-And according to the new research located at the site​​http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/RT1997/5000/5430jankovsky.htm​​there is what they called Green propellent marked by two important notes​​first note is that it is nontoxic like hydrazein ​​the second that it has greater specific impulse than hydrazein by nearly about 25%​​​​3-Accoring to the site :​​http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/RT1999/5000/5430reed.html​​there is a new propellent which marked by its nontoxicity too ​​[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']These monopropellants are mixtures of hydroxylammonium nitrate (HAN), fuel, and water[/FONT]


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

من أهم العومل اللي بتحكم بيها علي الوقود اللي عندك هو مايسمي بال
Specific Impulse بتاعتة اللي كل ماارتفعت كل ماكان أفضل لأنها بتزيد من درجة حرارة التفاعل وبالتالي بيزيد معدل الدفع وبيقل معدل استهلاك الوقود..
1-الهيدرازين,, بدراسته وجدنا توافره في مصر ولكن يعيبة عدة أشياء ,, أولها سميتة الشديدة حيث أنه مركب سام جدا ويستلزم التعامل معه حرص شديد وإحتياطات ويفضل أننا نشوف بديل ليه...

أول بديل معروف هو الهيدروجين بيروكسيد والمسمي بفوق أكسيد الهيدروجين بالعربية’’ أكيد كلنا عرفناه دلوقتي,اللي بيستخدم كمطهر طبي للجروح والعمليات وبيتباع في الصيدليات,,,,,,,,,

بالفعل بدأنا في التجهيز بالبحث عن الخصائص الكيميائية والجداول بتاعة المركب ده ووجدنا ان العناصر اللي بيتفاعل معاها خليط من الفضة والألمونيوم والكروم وشديد التفاعل مع الذهب.
H2O2(hydrogen Peroxide)=====Catalyst at certain concentration gives=======H2O(water)+O2
تخيلتوا المعادلة دي ,, بأحصل علي دفع صاروخي وناتج الإحتراق أو بمعني أصح التحلل هو ماء وأكسجين ,,,, يافرحة بتوع البيئة بينا,,, شئ خرافة,,, علي عكس الهيدرازذين السام واللي بيخرج غازات سامة كنواتج تحلل واحتراق,

ولكن فيه شئ هام جدا لو ركزت في المعادلة هتلاقيه’’ وهو التركيز الخاص بالهيدروجين بيروكسيد.,, وهنا يبدأ مشوار المهازل اللي شفناه في مصر,. وللحديث بقية مادام في العمر بقية إن شاء الله


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,, أنا اسف ياجماعة علي التأخير, بس أخوكم لسه رايح تدريب جديد والجماعة شادين عليا شوية في المواعيد ومابأقدرش أكتب مشاركات كبيرة, اعذروني,,,,

المهم,, كنا اخر مرة اتكلمنا فيها عن الوقود وقلنا أن الإختار وقع علي الهيدروجين بيروكسيد أو فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين , بالبحث في طرق تحضير المركب ده وجدنا انه بيتحضر عن طريق بعض العمليات الكيميائية المعقدة الي بتجري علي مركب الماء العادي, وبينتج عن العمليات دي تحضير السائل الكيميائي ده بس بنسب تركيز معينة ومخلوط بيه ماء عادي,,,,,,,,, بناءا علي تركيزة بتتحدد التطبيقات بتاعتة ومدي خطورتة,,,,

أولا في الإستخدام الطبي كمطهر ويباع في الصيدليات والمستشفيات بيستخدم بتركيز 30% ولكن إحنا كنا عاوزينة علشان نعمل ليه تحليل لعناصرة الأولية تاني ونستخلص منه حرارة(ماء وأكسجين) , وطبعا لو نسبة الماء العادي فية كانت عالية ده هيقلل من فرص التحلل وبالتالي كمية الحرارة المطلوبة مش هنقدر نحصل عليها, المهم كان التركيز المطلوب من حسابات التوازن الحراري لمعادلات التحلل ومدي فاعلية العامل الحفاز والموول فراكشن لا يقل عن 70% وحتي 98%,,,وده طبقا لتحمل المواد اللي عندي material
بمعني أوضح, كل مازادت نسبة المادة القابلة للتحلل وقلت نسبة الماء اللي نيمتص الحرارة دي وده يعتبر فاقد,,,, كل مابأحصل علي حرارة أعلي وبأوصل للضغط المطلوب للحصول علي الدفع بصورة أسرع وده طبعا ليه ميزة أفضل وهو ان كل ماحصلت علي الضغط المطلوب بطريقة أسرع بأقلل من معدل استهلاك الوقود وده شئ ضروري وحيوي لأني زي ماقلت قبل كده بالطريقة دي بأزود العمر الأفتراضي بتاع القمر,,,, بس دايما عندي شروط تمنعني من الحياه الوردية أو عوائق التصنيع,,,

نسيت اقول ليكم ان التصميم فيه شيئين مهمين
1-design parameters
ودي اللي أنا باحدد فيها الشروط اللي أنا عاوز أحصل عليها واللي كان أولها الدفع اللي أنا عاوز أحصل علية وزي ماقلنا ان التصميم كان متغريب بقيم مصفوفة في المدي من 5 إلي 50نيوتن......ز
فيه حاجات كتير تانية في التصميم لابد من اختيارها سواء من خلال التجارب المعملية الكتيرة وده طبعا ماكانش متاح لينا بسبب الإمكانات وإرتفاع التكاليف,, يعني احنا كنا بنقول ياريت نقدر نعمل تجربة واحده او اتنين بالكتير,, علشان كده كان لازم الرجوع فيها للأبحاث السابقة والخبرة وبعض الدراسات البسيطة,,, من أهم العوامل الواجب اختيارها هو ضغط غرفة الإحتراق ,, وده اخترناه متغير نسبيا بصورة مصفوفة حسابية مصممة في البرنامج ويتراوح من 5 إلي 15 ضغط جوي(بار) مع ضرورة اجراء حسابات اجهاد الهياكل لجسم غرفة الإحتراق وتصميم سمكها بما يتحمل هذا الضغط المرتفع مع وجود عامل أمان كبير ايضا


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 سبتمبر 2007)

طبعا كل ماارتفع التركيز ارتفعت درجة حرارة التفاعل ولكن يستوقفني مدي تحمل المواد المتاحة لدينا لدرجات الحرارة العالية,, وده اللي قابلناه كمشكلة في التصنيع خاصة واننا اللي كنا متحملين نفقة التصنيع كاملة,, وده هيتشرح بعدين, المهم التركيز المناسب كان في حدود ال80 الي 85 % وده كفيل انه يعطيني الحرارة والضغط المطلوبين مع الحفاظ علي امكانيات المواد المتاحة,,
درجة الحرارة المحسوبة نظريا كانت في حدود ال933 إلي 1300 درجة سيليزية ,

بالبحث في المواد المحفزة لفوق أكسيد الهيدروجين وجد الألمونيوم بنسبة علية ونسب قليلة من الفضة والذهب يجب أن يضافوا اليه لإجراء عملية التحلل المطلوبة من غير عملية تسخين مسبقة ودي عملية هامة جدا جدا,, لأني زي ماقلت محتاج ان السيستم بتاعي يكون بسيط وغير مكلف علي غير بعض أنواع الوقود الأخري اللي بتحتاج لعملية تسخين مسبقة لتبدأ سلسلة التحلل وده يعتبر أحد أهم مزايا الهيدروجين بيروكسيد........
كان هناك مشكلتين أساسيتان ليس لنا بهم سابق خبرة,, أولا شراء توفير الهيدروجين بيروكسيد بالتركيز المطلوب خاصة أن التكيز المتاح في الصيدليات كان 30 % .
وثانيهما طريقة تصنيع المادة المستخدمة كعامل حفاز وده هة الجزء الأهم


----------



## pero (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة
ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا اسف ياجماعة علي التأخير وإن شاء الله هأكمل الشرح بنهاية الأسبوع لظروف انشغال خاصة بي وشكرا


----------



## فهد الثاني (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اكمل يا اخي وياريت تكول لنا اسماء البرامج اللى بتستخدمها حتى تعم الفائد للجميع مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالموفقية والنجاح


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (2 أكتوبر 2007)

ان شاء الله يوم الخميس , هأكمل وربنا يسهل وأقدر ارفع بعض الملفات الخاصة بالتشغيل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير ان شاء الله هاكمل معاك شرح الموضوع يابشمهندس


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

أهلا وسهلا بزميلي بل ومديري في المشروع المهندس سامح الفيومي,,, وياريت ياهندسة تكمل شرح المشروع بكافة تفاصيلة للمهندسين الزملاء علشان تعم الفائده,, إنت عارف إن أنا مشغول جدا اليومين دول وياريت تنجز إنت المهمة دي وأنا معاك


----------



## ابن البلد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بك أخي محمد إبراهيم
أنت شخص فريد من نوعه , نسأل الله أن يكثر من أمثالك , وأن يحفظك الله ويحرسك ويخليك لأهلك وبلدك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*أنظمة الدفع أحادى الوقود*

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله هاكمل موضوع زميلى محمد وهو كان وصل لأختيار الهيدروجين بيروكسيد كوقود للمحرك وبدأت عملية البحث عن الوقود وبسبب احتياجنا لتركيز عالى فأصبحت العمليه صعبه جدا لأنه وقود استراتيجى وتم استخدامه كوقود فى الطائره(x-15)اسرع الطائرات الامريكيه (11000كيلو متر فى الساعه) لذلك فهو ملك الجيش فقط وفى دول معدوده فى العالم لذلك طلبنا استيراده من أحد الشركات المصريه العملاقه وبأختصار بعد شهر من المحاولات والطلبات رفضت الشركه استيراد الوقود على أساس انها جهه حكوميه وكلية الهندسه جامعة القاهره جهه خاصه والشركه لا تتعامل مع الجهات الخاصه وهاكمل بكره علشان فيه مشكله دلوقتى فى جهازى:1:


----------



## جاسر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جميل .. جميل ..


----------



## م المصري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

انا متابع 
استمرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله هاكمل معاكم موضوع زميلى محمد وكيفية اختيار تركيز الهيدروجين بيروكسيد طبعا كلنا عارفين ان كلما التركيز زاد زادت الطاقه المختزنه فى الوقود وبالتالى كل ما التركيز اعلى يكون افضل لكن هايكون صعب فى تحضيره او الحصول عليه خاصة انه نادر علشان استخدامه فى الاغراض العسكريه فقط ده بالنسبه اللى تركيزه عالى اما التركيز المنخفض فهو موجود فى الصيدليات بتركيز 30 % وطبعا ماينفعش خالص علشان دا اصلا كله ميه المهم قلنا نسخنه للتبخير ولكن نشوف التفاعل اولا لقينا انه بعد 150 درجه س ممكن يشتعل وبالتالى هايكون خطر وممكن لو حد لمسه يحرق الجلد المهم خلينا فى التركيز العالى الجاهز علشان احنا منعرفش نحضره فى مصر علشان محتاج فلوس


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اسف لانى بلأمس كنت اقوم بأجرأت تجنيدى فى الجيش المهم اننا وصلنا لاختيار الهيدروجين بيروكسيد على اساس انه له قوة دفع عاليه وامن ولكن صعب التحضير او الحصول عليه بالتركيز المطلوب ولو عايز تعرف كيف يعمل هذا الوقود والمشاريع التى تشغيلها بهذا الوقود وكمان لو عايز تشتريه ممكن من هذا الموقع تشتريه بس لازم كميه كبيره الموقع هوhttp://www.peroxidepropulsion.com/
وبسبب الصعوبات التى ذكرناها وللأسف بعد ان ضاق الوقت وكان باقى 20 يوم لازم نصنع فيهم المحرك ونشغله ونعمل اوراق المشروع والعرض علشان المناقشه فكان لابد اننا نجد وقود بديل وموجود ومتوفر محليا فوقع الاختيار على النيتروز(N2O)او اكسيد النيتروز وبالفعل بعد الدراسه لخصاءص هذا الغاز بالهندسه الكيمياءيه ودى ميزة مهندس الطيران انه لازم يكون عارف كل حاجه فى جميع التخصصات الهندسيه وباستخدام معادلة تفاعل النيتروز قدرنا نحسب المتفاعلات والنواتج فى المعادله ومنها قدرنا نحسب حراره غرفة الأحتراق وكانت تقريبا 938 سليزيوس وبدأنا نبحث عن العناصر التى يمكنها تحفيز التفاعل لينتج الدفع المطلوب وهو 25 نيوتن على اساس انه محرك قمر صناعى كبير الحجم وعرفنا ان العناصر المحفزه للنيتروز هى اكسيد الاومنيوم والكروم واكسيد الماغنسيوم والزنك وعناصر اخرى وبالتالى عندما يمر النيتروز على احد هذا العناصر فأنه يتحلل وترتفع درجه حرارته بسرعه كبيره لدرجه اننا لم نقدر نتحكم فى درجة الحراره ويخرج الغاز مندفعا من غرفه الاحتراق لتزداد سرعته فى النوزل وبالتالى ينتج الدفع المطلوب


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم ياجماعه احنا عايزيين ردود وأسأل عن اللى مش عارفه علشان يبقى فيه مشاركه بجد وان شاء الله هاحمل الملفات بتاع المشروع والمعادلات وكمان اسماء البرامج بس الناس تشترك وتسأل واسأل الله العظيم ان يعم النفع وسلام عليكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

ياجماعه الردود بتعتى مش مع ردود زميلى انا بنتكلم فى موضوع واحد ولكن الردود مش فى صفحه واحده (الدفع احادى الوقود)


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

انا الردود بتعتى بتروح فين


----------



## م المصري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> انا الردود بتعتى بتروح فين


 
ماذا تقصد ؟
هلا وضحت اكثر


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## جمال شلفي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ابن البلد (5 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
مع أن الموضوع صعب شوية على شخص غير متعلم هندسة طيران مثلي
إلا أن الشرح يسهل من هذه الصعوبة
مثير للاهتمام ومشكور جدا


----------



## م المصري (5 يناير 2008)

شبلي موعد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> مع أن الموضوع صعب شوية على شخص غير متعلم هندسة طيران مثلي
> إلا أن الشرح يسهل من هذه الصعوبة
> مثير للاهتمام ومشكور جدا



اهلا شبلي ...... شرفت قسم الطيران 

قل لي ما هو الصعب ..... و سأوضحه لك 

تحياتي العطره  ​


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (15 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,,,,
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,إخوتي وزملائي الأعزاء في منتدي المهندسين العرب سواء كانوا أعضاء أو مشرفين,,, أشكركم جزيل الشكر علي ماأبديتموه من إهتمام لموضوعي المنشور وإني لأعبر عن جزيل الشكر لكم والخجل منكم لعدم إكمالي الشرح لكم وعدم إرفاق الملفات وصور تنفيذ المشروع وذلك لظروف خارجه عن إرادتي أرجوا أن يتسع صدركم لي لشرحها لأني أري فيكم خير صديق وخير رفيق للدرب ولا أخفيكم مدي الإحباط والتمزق الذي أعاني منه بعدما نزلت سوق العمل بعد التخرج وأرجوا أن تسمحوا لي بإنشاء حلقة نقاش أخري أناقش فيها ماأود طرحة عليكم من موضوع ونترك هذة الصفحة خاصة بموجة الأقمار الصناعية ,,


----------



## سامح الفيومى (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بعد طول انقطاع عن النت عامه والملتقى خاصه اعود اليكم لنكمل موضوعنا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم الله يعلم ما نعانى منه انا وزميلى مهندس الصواريخ محمد ابراهيم فقد تم احتجازنا داخل القوات المسلحه المصريه لمده الله يعلمها ولكن ما ان تم الافراج عنى فى اجازه بسيطه فعاودت الكتابه ليعم النفع بأذن الله واشكر ا كل المهندسين على الموقع على مساهمتهم فى الملتقى وما له من فاءده عظيمه لجميع المهندسين العرب:19:


----------



## سامح الفيومى (3 يوليو 2008)

*ادفع الاقمار الصناعيه*

بمناسبة اسقاط الولايات المتحده الامريكيه القمر الصناعى اود التنويه الى نوع الوقود الذى كان فى هذا القمر الضخم وهو وقود حارق وعند ملامسته يحدث تشوه فى الجلد كما انه قابل للا شتعال كابنزين ولكن مع العلم ان هذا الوقود وهو ( الهيدرازين h2o2) يتحلل كمياءيا وتقل درجة تركيزه لأنه بظل فى القمر لمدة سنوات ولذلك يقل ضرره وكانت امريكا تبحث عن طريقه لضرب القمر بصاروخ حتى لايلحق اضرار بالارض


----------



## م المصري (4 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك يا سامح و بعودتك لاحياء هذا الموضوع الهام .... 

و ادعوك لللحاق بمسابقة قسم الطيران 

مسابقة قسم هندسة الطيران الثانية


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم ان شاء الله هانكمل موضوعنا بكل سعاده عن الوقود المتوفر لدينا لمحركات الدفع الاحادى الوقود الا وهو النيتروز اكسيد وذلك بعد البحث عن انوع الوقود الاخرى والتى لاسباب سياسيه لم نستطيع الحصول عليها واريد ان اريكم ما حدث بالضبط ولكن الهارد ديسك بتاعى ضرب والمعلومات اللى عليه راحت معلش اذا كنت بقطع فى الكلام بس مش بخاطرى الموضوع سيايى وحربى بحت ولذلفك انا دلوقتى وقتى انتهى ومش هاقدر اتكلم اكتر من كده لان اجازتى انتهت ولو اتاخرت هاروح السجن
ان شاء الله هاكمل الاسبوع الجاى وبعد الجاى سلام عليكم


----------



## م المصري (4 يوليو 2008)

يفضل يا سامح ان لا تخوض فيما هو سياسي طبقا لقوانين الملتقي و ان يقتصر الموضوع علي كل ما هو علمي فقط ..... كما يفضل ان تراعي عدم وضع اي معلومات ربما فتضر بامن البلاد دون ان تدري.... 

عندما تعود من وحدتك في اجازتك القادمه لنا لقاء ان شاء الله ..... و حاول اصلاح "هاردك المضروب" 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس كلش (4 يوليو 2008)

مندمجين معاك يا سامح الفيومي انت والأخ محمد ابراهيم , 

فاستعجلوا علينا لأننا نقرأ بنهم حول خطوات مشروعكم البناء .

إلى الأمام يا مهندسين الأمه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 يوليو 2008)

*اريد ان اكتب مشاركه وليس رد على كتابه زميلى*

السلام عليكم 
المشكله التى اعانى منها ياجماعه ان كلى كتاباتى تكون كرد وليس مشاركه
 وبالتالى من يدخل على الموضع لا يجد ما اكتبه من ردود لانها ليست مشاركات وانما ردود
 ارجوكم حلولى المشكله دى علشان اكمل الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشكله التى اعانى منها ياجماعه ان كلى كتاباتى تكون كرد وليس مشاركه
> وبالتالى من يدخل على الموضع لا يجد ما اكتبه من ردود لانها ليست مشاركات وانما ردود
> ارجوكم حلولى المشكله دى علشان اكمل الموضوع


 لم اتفهم طبيعة المشكله 

هلا تفضلت بتوضيح اكثر حتي استطيع مساعدتك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم
انا طلبت اعرف كيفتكون المشاركه فى المسابقه فين الرد على طلبى ولا انا مش فاهم نظام الملتقى ياجماعه ردوا علا لو سمحتم


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> سلام عليكم
> انا طلبت اعرف كيفتكون المشاركه فى المسابقه فين الرد على طلبى ولا انا مش فاهم نظام الملتقى ياجماعه ردوا علا لو سمحتم


 
اهلا يا سامح 

جاوب علي الاسئله .... 

و ارسلها لي بالبريد الخاص 

او بالبريد الالكتروني علي engmbadr علي الجيميييل 

بسيطه  

علما باني جاوبتك سابقا هنا : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93090-4.html#post773973 )


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 يوليو 2008)

*كانت اريد وضع صوره بدائيه للمشروع*

لا يمكن ادخال الصوره من الجهاز مباشرة للأسف


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> لا يمكن ادخال الصوره من الجهاز مباشرة للأسف


 
اذا كنت تقصد وضع صوه في المشاركه ... استخدم موقع رفع صور 
مثل : www.tamecom1.com/upload
و خذ الرابط و ضعه في مشاركاتك 

و ايضا استخدم مركز تحميل الملتقي و لكن علي حد علمي هو تحت التطوير حاليا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 يوليو 2008)

*صوره*

salamu 3aliokm
معلش انا مشغول جدا ولكن دى صوره مبدءيه للمشروع فى الرابط ده


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم 
سوف نقوم ان شاء الله بألحاق المحرك احادى الوقود بصاروخ خاص وسوف نبدأ معكم شرح المشروع الجديد الا وهو تصميم صاروح احادى الوقود وليس محرك فحسب


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

نحن نحتاج الى مهندس تحكم الى وتوجيه للمشاركه معنا فى المشروع ومن يرغب فليراسلنى على الاميل shor_5*********** نرجو الاسراع بالمشاركه من اجل تقدم مصر والمسلمين فى هذا المجال ولا تكسل او تبخل بمعلوماتك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم هل يعرف احد ما اقصى مدى وصل اليه الدفع الاحادى؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تصحيح لما ورد سابقا الصيغه الكيميائيه اللهيدرازين هى (n2h4)


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

المحرك الذى نتحدث عنه يتكون من الاجزاء الاتيه:
1-piping system
2-casing
3-injectors
4-catalytic bed and its accessories
5-nozzle
 وكل جزء يحتاج لشرح منفصل ولكنها مرتبطين ببعض لانها داخل يسه واحده وغطاء واحد ويربطهما المعادلات وبرنامج المات الاب الذى ينتج منه الخصائص المطلوبه


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع ...


----------



## SAKRSUPER (27 يناير 2009)

تحية طيبة 
المحرك وتحكم فى الطياران
المحرك البحث جارى عن محرك يعمل مرات كثيرة وزلك لعمل الصيانة فى الفضاء
ملحص المحرك يعمل بنسبة اشتعال (99 % ) الوقود ليس العنصر المهم 
مرحل تشغيل المحرك ليصل الى هزهى النسبة للوصول الى وزن مركبة يمكنة الطيارن الى الفضاء
والعودة الى الارض وتحميل قمر ثانى تفكيرى فى طيارة فضائية خفيفة مجهزة بيابسط الامكنيات المتحة تكون رمز للمسلمين وقدراتهم
والتوصل الى ما أنتهة الية فى هزا المجل
اللة الموفيق لما يحب ويرض ولكل مجتهد ما سعى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 يناير 2009)

لا ياصديقى الوقود هو العنصر المهم لانه يزيد من سرعة المحرك كما انه متوفر محليا ويمكنك شرائه بسهوله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 يناير 2009)

اذا كنت تفكر فى طائره فيمكن تركيب محركى على طائره بدون طيار وانا مستعد لذلك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 يناير 2009)

اولا piping sysytem
وهو يتكون من خزان الوقود ويكون مضغوط وملحق به منظم ضغط وصمام


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

*أخي العزيز عند مرور حمض الهيدروكلوريك فوق معدن الالمنيوم يعطي غاز الهيدروجين القابل للاشتعال+حرارة كبيرة*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (4 فبراير 2009)

اذا كان الامر بتلك السهوله فلنجرب سويا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 فبراير 2009)

نريد من الاخ المهندس شرح هذه الدائره لنا بوضوح اكبر


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 فبراير 2009)

اخى العقاب اريد معرفة نوع الوقود وما المقصود ecm , ho2


----------



## سامح الفيومى (18 يونيو 2009)

*نرجع الى مشروعنا*

سوف اقوم برفع ملفات الصور والفيديو والحسابات


----------



## سامح الفيومى (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## سامح الفيومى (18 يونيو 2009)

هذه صوره للمحرك كامل مرسوما باستخدام برنامج سوليد وورك ومؤخذا به قطاع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (18 يونيو 2009)

ووهذاا الملف يتحدث عن الوقود الذى رشحناه لتشغيل المحرك http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/200783/1245363383.doc


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يونيو 2009)

ساتحدث اولا عن نظام تغذية الوقودوهو نوعين:
1- باستخدم الخزان المضغوط
2- باستخدام طرمبة ضغط الوقود
وسوف استخدم نظام الخزان المضغوط كما يلى يستخدم به صمام ومنظم ضغط واسطوانة الوقود المضغوطه ذاتيا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يونيو 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يونيو 2009)

وصوره لنظام التغذيه الذاتى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (21 يونيو 2009)

صوره لنظام تغذية المحرك الصاروخى بالوقود تغذيه ذاتيه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 مارس 2010)

هل لاحد مهندسيننا الشوق فى صنع المحرك


----------



## slanw (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك وقود يمكن صناعته بسهولة للمحرك الفضائي 
اي لا يحتاج للاكسجين الخارجي عند احتراقه
لان بروكسيد الهيدروجين غير موجود وصناعته معقدة جدا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته
نعم هناك وقود يصنع في مصر 
وهو النيتروز "nitrous oxide"
ويوجد ايضا الهيدروجين بروكسيد ولكن يستورد من الخارج وهو المطهر" ولكن بتركيز قليل"
والله الموفق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معًا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------

